# FS: Refractometer, Live Rock, Powerhead, Test Kit, etc



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Taking down my Nano SW tank & would like to sell as a package for $35:

7-8 lbs Live Rock
5 lbs sand
Rio Mini Sun LED Light - http://www.amazon.com/TAAM-RIO-MINI-SUN-DAYLIGHT/dp/B00187ZYPA
Koralia Nano Powerhead
Blue Leg Hermit Crab
Red Scarlet Hermit Crab
Clown Yellow Goby - Goby - Clown Yellow
Hitch-hiker Crab ...I think he's a Gorilla Crab. He doesn't bother anyone in the tank & I actually like him ...he's very mysterious 
50% full container of Ocean Nutrition formula two marine pellets
95% full package of frozen Hikari Mysis Shrimp
**tank & heater not included, only the above items**

SOLD - Also selling for $15 an unopened API Reef Master Test Kit - API Saltwter Reef Master Test Kit

SOLD - Sybon Refractometer (Opticon Series FGH100sa) for $20 - Sybon Salinity Refractometer with ATC - AquaCave


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ever come out towards surrey?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> ever come out towards surrey?


No, I'm sorry but I very rarely go there.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

would you if i were to offer 45$?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> would you if i were to offer 45$?


Your offer is generous, but it's more of a time issue. I have a 6 month old baby, 4 year old twins & older children as well ...I'm very busy these days, so unfortunately I wouldn't be able to deliver.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hmm, maybe i could take my streetbike out there (the reason i dont want to drive out there is i drive a suburban...

is there any way you could hold it till friday around 5-6pm?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

whoa spitfire...that's a long ride!! 

pamela, i've gotta FW tank...i've gotta nano koralia powerhead in mine right now. can i put that in my tank after it's been in a SW tank? if so...how much are you willing to part with it for?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rinse it off and use it in the fw tank. No problem.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just about to respond to the 6 pm's that I received, but I just wanted to make it clear that the tank, heater, light fixture are NOT INCLUDED IN THE PACKAGE. Only the items listed are included.

I only had the tank set up for 6 months & there were never any diseases in the tank. No Aiptasia either. There's a couple of different kids of Algae in the tank, but as I'm a total noob to SW I couldn't tell you what kind it is. I bought everything in the tank at J & L. I paid $8.95 lb for the Liverock and hand selected the pieces to look terrific in a Nano tank (I think that there are about 6 pieces total).

bingerz - It would be a shame to put the Liverock in your FW tank because you would kill the Feather Dusters & Sponges that live on the rock.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

pamela, oh no...im not interested in the liverock. im interested in the powerhead, the koralia nano one. do you know the specs on it and are you willing to part out with it?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> pamela, oh no...im not interested in the liverock. im interested in the powerhead, the koralia nano one. do you know the specs on it and are you willing to part out with it?


Sorry ...my bad. The package is on hold, but I think that I might have another Koralia Nano that I'm not using. I'll dig through my fishy supplies for it & send you a pm when I find it


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh okay...let me know...thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Added a Sybon Refractometer for sale for $20.


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

*refractometer*

PM'ed about refractometer


----------

